# Probleme mit x-server und usb-mause

## TyphoonPower

hallo zusammen, 

ich versuche gerade den x-server aufzusetzen um danach gnome zu installieren. habe jetzt aber das problem, dass die maus nicht funktioniert. die befehle cat /dev/psaux und cat /dev/mouse usw. haben alle nix gebracht.  

das modul usbhid wird automatisch geladen, aber die maus rührt sich trotzdem net.

muss man noch irgendwelche module für usb einbinden oder irgendwelche andere sachen berücksichtigen?   :Question: 

vorab danke für alle tipps

----------

## ZX-81

Hast du hotplug aktiviert ?

```

emerge hotplug

/etc/init.d/hotplug start

rc-update add hotplug default

```

ZX

----------

## TyphoonPower

hab mittlerweile hotplug installiert. hat aber nix gebracht. ich bring die maus einfach net zum laufen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie ist der Eintrag in der xorg.conf?

Sinnvoll ist, außer hotplug auch coldplug laufen zu lassen.

Wie sieht die kernel config aus?

Du mußt für die USB Maus verschiedene Kerneloptionen aktivieren. Außerdem muß der Eintrag in der xorg.conf stimmen.

----------

## TyphoonPower

ich hab versucht die xorg.conf mit dem befehlt Xorg -configure zu generieren. das hat soweit auch geklappt, allerdings macht wie gesagt die maus probleme. 

im kernel hab ich via modul 

- EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support, 

- UHCI HCD support, 

- USB Printer support, 

- USB Human Interface Device support, 

- eGalax Touchkit      drin. 

fest im kernel eingebunden ist 

- USB device filesystem, 

- HID input layer support

also in der xorg.conf kann ich nix von der usb-maus erkennen.

da steht unter section inputdevice nur was von:

identifier     "mouse0"

driver         "mouse"

option         "protocol" "auto"

option         "device" "dev/mouse"

----------

## ZX-81

Deine xorg.conf scheint OK zu sein.

Taucht Deine Maus in der Ausgabe von 

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

auf ?

ZX

----------

## flammenflitzer

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"               "5"

EndSection

Mein Eintrag für meine Logitech usb-maus mit 5 Button. Den solltest Du bei Dir anpassen. Wenn das nichts hilft muß ich mal einen Blick auf den Kernel werfen. Habe jetzt aber keine Zeit.

Es gibt auch ein Tool "usbview".

----------

## TyphoonPower

so, ich hab versucht eure tipps umzusetzen, leider ergebnislos.

@ZX-81: den befehl cat /proc/bus/usb/devices kennt er nicht, was wahrscheinlich damit zusammenhängt, dass in dem ordner /usb nix drin steht. also auch keine datei oder verzeichnis /devices

@flammenflitzer: deine einstellungen hab ich in meiner xorg.conf übernommen. allerdings mit drei anstatt fünf buttons. hat aber auch nix gebracht. 

ich nehm an, dass ich im kernel noch irgendwelche module eintragen muss, die ich net drin hab. ich weiss allerdings net welche. 

könnte es evtl. auch damit zusammenhängen, dass er beim systemstart immer eine warnung [!!] bringt, dass er den mountpoint /proc/bus/usb nicht findet? und wie kann man das problem dann lösen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wird Deine Maus bei usbview angezeigt?

Hast Du coldplug installiert und per rc-update in default aufgenommen?

----------

## TyphoonPower

da gehen die probleme schon weiter. 

ich hab mir das usbview runtergeladen, kann es aber nicht starten, weil ich da die fehlermeldung "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot opendisplay" bekomm. 

zu deiner frage wegen coldplug: hab ich inzwischen genauso wie hotplug installiert, bringt aber auch nix.

wenn ich startx eingeb, bekomm ich nen schwarzen bildschirm mit nem dicken "X" in der mitte. wenn ich über /etc/init.d/xdm start gehe, kommt ein anmeldebildschirm, in dem ich was eingeben kann, die maus bewegt sich allerdings nicht.

----------

## TyphoonPower

befehl zurück  :Smile: :

ich hab vergessen das coldplug mit rc-update einzubinden. 

nachdem ich das gemacht hab. funktioniert die maus.

es scheint daran gelegen zu haben.

----------

## ZX-81

TyphoonPower häng doch bitte an das Topic ein [gelöst] an

----------

## Svenni

Da der Thread noch halbwegs neu ist, versuch ich mal hier mein Glück und eröffne keinen neuen ...

Mein Problem: Maus funktioniert nicht

Maus: Microsoft Intellimouse Explorer USB (ich hoff mal dass ist keine Microsoft Sperre gegen OpenSource-Produkte  :Wink:  )

Die Maus wird nicht erkannt.

Beim Autoconfig hieß es "xorg is not able to detect your mouse"

Ich finde die Maus nicht unter /dev/input/mice oder /psaux .. oder /dev/mouse ...

Habe usbview installiert, aber das laesst sich nicht ausfuehren. Gleicher Fehler wie bei Typhoon "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot opendisplay"

Ich habe eben xfce4 installiert, wo die Maus natürlich ebenfalls nicht benutzbar ist. (Ich wollte versuchen dort nochmal usbview auszuführen ... wo wir schon dabei sind, ich habs nicht geschafft die Konsole zu öffnen *grins* wie heißt der befehl? Alt+F2 hab ich schon geschafft  :Wink:  )

Coldplug, Hotplug sind installiert und afaik auch aktiviert ...

mit cat /proc/bus/usb/devices bekomm ich meine USB-Schnittstelle aufgelistet und einige Sachen, die ich nicht interpretieren kann. Meine Maus wird dort, sofern ich es erkennen kann, nicht angezeigt.

Alle relevanten Dinge USB betreffend sollten im Kernel aktiviert sein (2.6.10-r6)

Ausschnitt aus der xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection
```

Vorher war bei device /dev/mouse angegeben, aber da es genausowenig funktioniert hat, habe ich es testweise geändert.

Ich habs noch nicht mit einer PS/2-Maus probiert, ich nehme an, dass es damit funktionieren würde, aber das wäre ja nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache.

Wäre super, wenn mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß,

Svenni

----------

## ZX-81

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit cat /proc/bus/usb/devices bekomm ich meine USB-Schnittstelle aufgelistet und einige Sachen, die ich nicht interpretieren kann. Meine Maus wird dort, sofern ich es erkennen kann, nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Alle relevanten Dinge USB betreffend sollten im Kernel aktiviert sein (2.6.10-r6)
> ...

 

Dir fehlt wohl doch noch was im Kernel, oder ein Modul wurde nicht geladen. 

So sieht mein Mauseintrag in /proc/bus/usb/devices aus:

```

T:  Bus=03 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c01d Rev=21.00

S:  Manufacturer=Logitech

S:  Product=USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr= 98mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   7 Ivl=10ms

```

Solange Du Deine Maus da nicht findest sind Versuche an anderen Stellen fruchtlos.

Hast Du das Modul usbhid?

ZX

----------

## Svenni

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> Hast Du das Modul usbhid?

 

Ja, hab ich ... und ich hab eigentlich auch alles andere nötige. Habe das Kernel sogar nochmal von einer anderen Person anschauen lassen.

Es sollten nur Module in der USB-Kategorie (ich kenn den Namen nicht auswendig) relevant sein, oder?

Ich werd gleich mal schaun was genau /proc/bus/usb/devices ausgibt und welche Optionen ich im Kernel unter USB aktiviert habe.

----------

## Svenni

Ausgabe von /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0 

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub   ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1 

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06 

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd 

S:  Product=nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller 

S:  Serial Number=0000:00:02.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA 

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub 

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=08(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms

```

Ich hab hier mal den entsprechenden Auszug ausm Kernel .. ich hoff ihr könnt so was damit anfangen

```
# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB ATM/DSL drivers

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set
```

Edit: Ich hab noch in nen Thread im engl. Forum gepostet.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2" 

ausprobieren

----------

## ZX-81

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> Ausgabe von /proc/bus/usb/devices
> 
> ```
> 
> T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6
> ...

 

Wenn das alles ist, dann werden bei Dir keine USB-Devices erkannt. Dein Kernel sieht soweit OK aus. Ich würde aber empfehlen zumindest usbhid als Modul zu übersetzen (Ich denke dass dann cold- und hotplug sinnvoller damit umgehen können (module unload support vorrausgesetzt)). Wenn ich Probleme mit einer Hardwarkomponente habe, baue ich den Treiber dafür als Modul und überprüfe ob sich das Modul mit modprobe laden lässt. Dieser Test wäre vielleicht auch für Deinen USB-Controller sinnvoll.

ZX

----------

## Svenni

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2" 
> 
> ausprobieren

 

Keine Auswirkung (ich dachte das betrifft ohnehin nur PS/2 Mäuse?)

Ich hab in /etc/conf.d/usb mal testhalber "X11_USBMICE_HACK=true" aktiviert ... wenn ich das mache, kommt beim USB-Coldplugging beim Hochfahren die Meldung "FATAL: module mousedev not found ... module input not found"  .. falls das irgendwas zu bedeuten hat ...

Ich werds mal mit dem HID-Treiber als Modul versuchen .. wenn ich Lust hab mein Kernel mal wieder neu zu compilieren *seufzel*

(meinst du die beiden:

CONFIG_USB_HID=y 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

?)

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal an euch beide  :Smile: 

----------

## ZX-81

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werds mal mit dem HID-Treiber als Modul versuchen .. wenn ich Lust hab mein Kernel mal wieder neu zu compilieren *seufzel*
> 
> 

 

Das geht doch mit dem 2.6er Kernel total fix (wegen funktionierendem make). Wenn Du natürlich den module unload support einschalten musst (so wie ich vor kurzem  :Rolling Eyes:  ) dann hat er schon etwas zu tun. 

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (meinst du die beiden:
> 
> CONFIG_USB_HID=y 
> ...

 

Ich würde es so einstellen:

```

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

```

ZX

----------

## Svenni

Sorry, muss ein paar blöde Noob-fragen stellen ...

 *ZX-81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das geht doch mit dem 2.6er Kernel total fix (wegen funktionierendem make). Wenn Du natürlich den module unload support einschalten musst (so wie ich vor kurzem  ) dann hat er schon etwas zu tun.
> 
> 

 

Och ja, geht schon zügig ... ich hab nur immer irgendwie son seltsames Gefühl, wenn ich das mach ... ist halt neu für mich  :Wink: 

Zum unload:

```
# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y
```

ist das ausreichend?

Werden die Module dann automatisch geladen, mit diesen Einstellungen?

In einem anderen Thread hieß es, dass jmd auch die Einstellungen CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y und CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y auf Module gestellt hat ... (Letzteres hab ich nichtmal aktiviert)

```
CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

wozu ist Hiddev gut? Ich hab mir sicher irgendwas dabei, es nicht zu aktivieren  :Wink: 

Danke nochmal, ich versuch das morgen dann mal.

Wär nett, wenn du mir das mit "modprobe" noch kurz erläutern könntest ... vll per PM oder so. Danke!

----------

## Svenni

So ...

gute Nachricht .. Maus tut  :Smile: 

schlechte Nachricht ... ich weiß nicht wirklich warum *g*

Ich habe

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

gesetzt.

Ich persönlich habe den Verdacht, dass es an dem OHCI lag .. ich habe mir lspci -v genauer angeschaut und dort war USB 3 mal aufgeführt, zweimal davon it dem Zusatz OHCI (einmal EHCI).

Danke nochmal an dich ZX und noch ne Noob-Frage ... kann es irgendwie negative Auswirkungen haben, wenn ich die Kerneleinstellungen jetzt wieder hin- und herstelle und den Kernel mehrfach neu compiliere? (Ich habe make && make modules && make modules_install verwendet)

Also nur bezogen auf die USB-Optionen, ich werd nicht irgendwelche wichtigen Treiber an- und ausschalten .. es interessiert mich allerdings, wo genau jetzt das Problem/die Lösung lag.

Gruß,

Svenni

----------

## flammenflitzer

Eigentlich nicht. Aber im Zweifelsfall kannst Du am Anfang im Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux make clean make mrproper ausführen. Vorher aber Deine .config sichern oder umbenennen, sonst ist sie weg.

----------

## ZX-81

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich habe den Verdacht, dass es an dem OHCI lag .. ich habe mir lspci -v genauer angeschaut und dort war USB 3 mal aufgeführt, zweimal davon it dem Zusatz OHCI (einmal EHCI).
> 
> 

 

Das kann gut sein. War eine gute Idee von Dir, alle Treiber der USB-Hostadapter als Module zu bauen, so kann sich coldplug die Passenden aussuchen. Mit lsmod siehst Du welche geladen wurden. Dein /proc/bus/usb/devices dürfte jetzt auch etwas anderst aussehen.

 *Svenni wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Danke nochmal an dich ZX und noch ne Noob-Frage ... kann es irgendwie negative Auswirkungen haben, wenn ich die Kerneleinstellungen jetzt wieder hin- und herstelle und den Kernel mehrfach neu compiliere? (Ich habe make && make modules && make modules_install verwendet)
> 
> Also nur bezogen auf die USB-Optionen, ich werd nicht irgendwelche wichtigen Treiber an- und ausschalten .. es interessiert mich allerdings, wo genau jetzt das Problem/die Lösung lag.
> ...

 

Freut mich, dass es geklappt hat.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das make des 2.6er Kernels recht stabil, sollte also nichts passieren. Ich habe jedoch meist noch eine andere/ältere Version des Kernels in meiner Bootpartition und im grub stehen, damit kann ich, wenn alle Stricke reissen, das System dann booten und den neuen Kernel reparieren. 

make modules kannst Du Dir übrigens sparen, das ist schon im make drin.

Gruß

ZX

----------

